# teflon-free bread machine?



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

Does this exist? Anyone know?

I've been craving fresh bread more than anything this pregnancy and was thinking of getting a bread machine as I doubt I could take the time to make homemade bread very often otherwise.


----------



## steelymaam (Jan 7, 2007)

I love using my bread machine! I'm not sure if there are teflon-free ones, but my friend gave me a great idea-- Just use the bread machine on the "dough" setting, then bake in a pan in the oven! I've had very good results doing that. For me, it's the whole dough process that I like assistance with. That way I don't feel that I have to babysit some bread dough all day. I also like the shape I make in the oven more than the typical bread machine loaf. HTH!

BTW, I LOVE "The Best Bread Machine Cookbook Ever" by Madge Rosenberg. So many luscious ideas, and they all turn out great! Just paging through will start you drooling...


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I use my bread machine the same way. That way you don't have to heat up the teflon, which produces the toxic gas.

But, there are other machines, like stand mixer, food processers, ect that will make dough for you ... in a stainless steel bowl.

Plus, I never got my bread machine to actually make good bread. I always had to put it in the oven. It never rose enough.


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

I was thinking that would be a good idea, to bake it in the oven and use the machine for the dough making/rising.

What kind of pan works best for baking? Ceramic, glass or metal?


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquarian* 
Plus, I never got my bread machine to actually make good bread. I always had to put it in the oven. It never rose enough.

Forgive me, I'm not trying to be thread stealer here. But I'm finding recently that my breads have been having this trouble lately. Could it be my machine is going?

Minoh: different pans (ie. glass, metal, ceramic, clay) will give you different results and textures. Use the same bread recipe with different ones until you find what you like. I was telling dh that I wouldn't mind if he got me one of these as a present one day: cloche baker.


----------



## steelymaam (Jan 7, 2007)

nak

my machine never baked them quite right either. i spent a long time using the trouble-shooting guide in the bread machine instruction book... i tried more water, less flour, different kinds of flour, etc. but never really got better results.

Baking in the oven works great though. i agree with a previous poster-- try diff. kinds of pans to see what works for you.

(time to go decide what kind of bread to make today...)


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I just thing that the rising time is just plain not long enough in my machine. Especially in my cold kitchen. I might try again in the summer.

BTW, I see lots of bread machines in the thrift stores/on craigslist. I would definitely try one of those before buying my own. If go that route, make sure that the bread machine has the little bread basket, and the little paddle that goes around inside the bread basket. The hillbilly housewife's website has a good article on used bread machines.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Hmm, I bake bread in my Teflon coated machine every day or two. I hadn't worried about it until now-- do you think the bread is unsafe?


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Hmm, I bake bread in my Teflon coated machine every day or two. I hadn't worried about it until now-- do you think the bread is unsafe?

Well, I don't really know how it would affect the bread. To be honest, I hadn't even realized the pans were coated in teflon until DarkPear mentioned it on ETIDIC







. I found some information saying that heating teflon releases toxins that is potentially harmful to people's pet birds so I'm not sure what that means for others (people or animals) and what that means for the bread.

I guess it's something I should look into, just to be more informed about it, because I don't want to be spreading untruths. We avoid teflon-coated cookware but I always thought it was more about ingesting it before I read about the possible toxins released when heated.

Sorry I kind of rambled without giving a good answer.


----------

